# Ampli de PC. Falla subwoofer



## fantasma007 (Ago 10, 2011)

Salud MASTERS.  Soy humilde principiante en electrónica.Quieroreparar este pequeño amplif. stereo, 2 vias mas subwoofer. marca Sirkuit Planet, origen chino, cajas de madera compactada, de 1.000 W. en PMPO, TDH: menor o igual al 0,3 %; Rated impedance: 4 Ohms. y Speakers unit: 4" mas 3" x 2. Alimentación 220VCA y conectado a PC como señal de audio. (es línea económica) La falla concreta es que, si bien funcionan los 2 canales correctamente, el subwoofer se mantiene mudo, solo produce un subsumbido tipo  MMMM............... muy bajo en volumen, cosa que desequilibra el balance sonoro (Al quedarse sin bajos). Creo que este sistema reúne 3 amplificadores, 1 de los cuales no funciona (evidentemente). He controlado conexiones, cables y el circuito, para detectar malos contactos y/o soldaduras pero no encontré nada. Los datos de los integrados no los tengo, aún, pues los disipadores me lo ocultan. Tampoco observo R quemadas ni Capacitores dañados. He probado el parlante del subwoofer, por separado y está O.K. El resto se ve todo normal. No he realizado mediciones de ningún tipo. Solo dispongo de Multímetro analógico y otro dígital, soldadores, aspiradores de estaño y herramientas comunes. Agradeceré cualquier asesoramiento a tal efecto. Cordiales saludos al gremio......


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 10, 2011)

Sin muchos elementos , te digo: probable que esté quemado el chip del sub ( no me rompi mucho la cabeza ) . 
Un paso importante es probar tensiones.
Despues , tratar de identificar el chip ... vaya a saber si lo logras conseguir! no es tarea facil.
Por ultimo , si tenes las tensiones de alimentacion , y el chip NO lo conseguis... podrias ver que integrado de los tantos TDA funciona para la potencia y tensiones que tenes....

Suerte !


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 10, 2011)

Te agradezco infinitamente tus consejos. Mañana le echo mano y te comento, a ver que puedo hacer.


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 11, 2011)

Estimadísimo Maestro Antonio AA: Por la falta de tiempo que a todos nos afecta, solo he podido recabar información escasa. A pesar de ser, ésta, un CI económico, de muy pocas piezas o elementos electrónicos, sonaba bastante aceptablemente, razón por la cual intento repararlo. No es una cuestión económica estrictamente, pero en el mercado no vale más de $ 150.=, aquí, en Buenos Aires. Y nadie me lo recibe con presupuestos inferiores. Este es un desafío personal, que yo mismo me lo inventé, y pese a que no me dedico a esto, tengo conocimientos de electrónica básica que, pienso, podrian servir, si cuento con ayuda especializada, además, me serviría a mí intelecto personal, como una satisfacción más o como un logro más. Todo basado en estudios y prácticas de ingeniería UTN de los años 70, carrera que abandoné, pero cuyos conocimientos, aún hoy, me siguen sirviendo.
A tal fin, hoy he podido averiguar, (inspeccionando el CI) que en él tenemos 2 integrados de 16 patas, cuyos datos identificatorios los cubre el disipador, razón por la cual no los he podido relevar, supuestamente de la etapa de salida de ambos canales. A esto, se le suma la existencia de otro chip de 8 patas, sin disipador y que en sus espaldasdice 4558 D   JRC   SUM 6817 W ( ó  SUM 6B17 W), no está muy legible, aún con lupa.
Todavía no lo ingresé al Datasheet, por lo que todavía no se nada al respecto, pero este viernes podré hablar con más propiedad del tema. Como de costumbre, agradezco tu asesoramiento. Atte. Fantasma007.
P/D. Agradezco tambien otras opiniones/asesoramientos, ya que no tento práctica suficiente y todo aporte será bien recibido. Gracias a quién tenga la voluntad de hacerlo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Por lo general esos equipos tienen siempre integrados TDA...y si no se quemó el integrado debe andar por ahi cerca el problema

aunque yo arreglé un equipo de esos, donde el sub no andaba y era problema en el potenciómetro del sub...asi que pueden ser varias cosas...

pero seguro no es dificil y no es caro de arreglar

si obtenes mas info o alguna foto mejor

a su disposición


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 12, 2011)

Fantasma! sos un "jovencito" como yo!! ( yo soy UNR , '76-'82 ) 
Te entiendo la testarudez porque somos iguales , en estas cosas soy capaz de perder un tiempo por encima de lo razonable.
Animate a quitar los disipadores , a ver si adivinas que integrado son los de potencia ... si no lo conseguis, como dice mi vecino Draco , seguramente le podras adaptar un TDA que hay de todas las potencias y colores ... yo por ejemplo he armado varios TDA7294 y es muy simple y gratificante, andan de una .


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 12, 2011)

Maestros D:JRACO y ANTONIO AA.:
Ya con tan importante apoyo, considero ganada la batalla, aunque el resultado no sea el mejor.
Gente con su grandeza espiritual, nos hace falta a los argentinos. Y reconozco que nos sobra egoismo y nos falta solidaridad. Por ello, aplaudo a quienes como Uds.realizan este tipo de obras sin importarles quien es el beneficiario.
Soy un joven entusiasta de 62 años, con más ganas que vista. Hoy no he tenido tiempo, pero este finde trataré de subir alguna foto y descubrir identificación de esos integrados, que con ayuda de la lupa, seguro podré leerlos. Si es posible mañana sabado.
Agradecidísimo por el aporte tan generoso, les mando un cordial abrazo. Fantasma 007.


----------



## fabioguarin (Ago 12, 2011)

que curioso hace poco le repare un woofer genius de esos a un amigo uno como este 





y la verdad tiene una pequeña pieza de aluminio que hace las funciones de disipador, creo que por eso se quemo el integrado ya que todos los elementos se miraban en buen estado y las salidas a los parlantes externos funcionaban así que por descarte fuy directamente al integrado del woofer y remplace solo me costo 2.000$pesos colombianos eso equivale por aca como a 2 metros de soldadura
no recuerdo bien pero se que era un TEA 2025 
saludos espero encuentres el problema y lo resuelvas satisfactoriamente


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 13, 2011)

Amigos: Sí. Previa limpieza, estos integrados dicen ser TEA 2025 B - YCC 0602 G, ámbos. No presentan alteraciones físicas en su aspecto. Espero V/instrucciones para seguir avanzando. Como de costumbre muchas gracias. Y allí, algunas fotos.


----------



## fabioguarin (Ago 13, 2011)

amigo desde ya te digo no tiene que tener daño físico para tener que cambiar un componente muchas veces solo se llega a ellos por descarte solo debes identificar cual es el integrado que amplifica el subwoofer y proceder a desoldar con cuidado de no dañar las pistas y remplazar por uno nueva de la misma referencia 
saludos espero te sirvan mis comentarios


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 13, 2011)

Es un amplificador de 4W ! ... espero lo consigas. Al menos estas cerca de buenos Aires para recorrer...


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 13, 2011)

Seguro que el TEA2025 es para la salida de los parlantes ? tendrías que revisar  ja ja

y el otro debe estar en puente pero para sun wofer


----------



## Tavo (Ago 13, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es un amplificador de 4W ! ... espero lo consigas. Al menos estas cerca de buenos Aires para recorrer...


Antonio... un TEA2025 se consigue hasta debajo de las piedras en buenos aires.

Es un chip muy común, y lo vas a conseguir en cualquier casa de electrónica más o menos importante.

La configuración de tu sistema se llama "2.1": dos canales hacen los "medios-agudos" (estéreo) y el otro los graves. La configuración de ambos chips amplificadores es distinta, un chip está configurado como Stereo y el otro como Bridge (modo puente), para entregar mayor potencia al sub.

Si el problema son los/el integrado, quedate tranquilo que en una tarde lo cambiás y tenés andando nuevamente tu equipo.

Yo tenía unos "parlantitos" de PC, que eran decentes , me venieron con una computadora Compaq, y los parlantes eran JBL (Serie Platinum) y traían ese mismo chip, TEA2025.

Un día conecté al revés la alimentación por error (la polaridad) y voló el pobre chip. En una tarde lo reparé. Acá pude conseguir el TEA2025, es un chip muy común en equipitos chicos.

Saludos!
PS: A su servicio, *jóven.*





Te dejo adjunto el Datasheet (hoja de datos) del chip.


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 13, 2011)

Maestros, valla mi agradecimiento colectivo a todos quienes, tal gentilmente, me asesoran. Veo que son todos muy capaces y competentes en estos temas.
Tavo, tus informes, incluido datasheet, me resultam muy valiosos para poder ubicar al chip que amplifica al subwoofer. Espero no equivocarme. El lunes, sin falta, lo compraré  e inmediatamente procederé a la sustitución, e inmediatamente les informaré del resultado obtenido. Los abrazo a la distancia.


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 17, 2011)

Mis muy preciados maestros:
Tuve que hacer una pausa forzosa, hasta hoy miércoles 17 de Agosto, por cuestiones ajenas e impostergables. Les pido mil disculpas. 
Prosiguiendo con el tema electrónico, les comento que he cambiado el TEA 2025 B que supongo que es el del subwoofer, dado que lo une una rama del CI y a lo que se le une solo in C de 100 mF y una R de 200 Ohms (en dicho ramal).
En la foto, vista superior, corresponde al que está más cerca de los rectificadores y, tambien más cerca del Capacitor de mayor tamaño (para ubicarlo)
Esas cajitas hembra color blanco que se ubican al borde lateral, del lado de los rectificadores, corresponden (Desde los rectif. hacia los potenciómetros) a: 1)entrada de energía, proveniente del Transf. 2) salida al subwoofer y 3) salida de cte. hacia un indicador leed de encendido.
El resultado es de que no experimentó cambio alguno, persistiendo el MMMMMMM........................ emitido por el subwoofer muy suave, independientemente de los 2 canales estéreo que funcionan normalmente. Es de mencionar, que con ese MMMM..... también se escucha el audio pero a un nivel casi imperceptible (muy bajito.)
Si todavía, alguno de Uds. lee este blog, seguramante podrá contestarme y, por supuesto, se lo agradeceré. 
Solo me queda preguntarles, ese otro integrado, mas chico, ¿Que función cumple?
Gracias a quien tenga la voluntad de asesorarme.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 17, 2011)

Que macana, fantasma! ... veamos , si no tenes posibilidad de conseguir un osciloscopio , deberias tocar al menos con el dedo la entrada del amplificador ... deberias escuchar algun ruido. Si lo hace , quiere decir que esta bien ! , por lo tanto deberias buscar porque NO LE LLEGA SEÑAL ... 
El 4558 es un amplificador operacional ... el tuyo dice 45580... pero apostaria que es lo mismo  , lo debe usar para el pre-amplificador y el control de tono o la division de frecuencias.
No te queda otra que seguir el circuito , no suele ser facil ni agradable.
Suerte, contanos .


----------



## zopilote (Ago 17, 2011)

Cuando integrados TEA2025 se malogran, causan un coloramiento de esa zona (aun con disipador), presentando rayaduras, el tuyo no presenta nada de eso, así que lo que te recomiendo es seguir la señal de audio con un otro amplificador que poseas, primero introduce audio atraves de una resistencia de 4K7 ohmios en el integrado de woofer,  para comprobar que funciona(colocar un dedo tambien va), luego vas a seguir el camino del  audio que llega al integrado, las causas pueden ser varias, desde un rotura del centrador del parlante, potenciometros dañados y malas soldaduras hasta un condensador averiado, claro que solo de la parte que controla el audio del woofer.


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 17, 2011)

Muchas gracias Antonio AA y Zopilote. Las cosas son tal cual Uds. lo dicen. Sucede que tengo un INYECTOR DE SEÑALES tipo lápiz, son punta no metálica (no conductora) con la que podré "tantear"" el circuito, integrado del Subwoofer y tratar de ver por donde "no llega" la señal. Mañana le echaré mano. Muy claras las explicaciones......ayudan mucho y clarifican el tema (que no es poco) que para mí es bastante complicado, pero creo que la podemos ganar..... los tendré al tanto a la brevedad. Gracias y un abrazo y acuerdense del refrán: HAY 2 COSAS QUE NUNCA SE DEBEN PERDER: LA LIBERTAD Y LA PACIENCIA. y se los digo por experiencia repetida. Suerte.


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola de nuevo maestros Zopilote y Antonio AA: Hoy realicé algunas pruebas con el equipito. Deducí que si ambos canales funcionan correctamente, debo buscar estrictamente en la conexión que va del TEA 2025 B hacia el Subwoofer, la que es muy estrecha, con un par de capacitores y 2 o 3 Resist. pequeñas. También observé, que si le inyectaba señal (con el inyector lápiz ) a esa zona, a partir de esa pata del integrado, obtenía la respuesta respectiva en el Subw.
Colijo, de todo esto que, tengo cortada la señal a partir de esa pata, pues ese TEA me está mandando perfecta señal al canal respectivo......¿. Se entiende? Dije que los 2 canales funcionan bien, solo está casi mudo el subw.
También entiendo que si la señal "al subw." estería cortada antes del TEA, el canal respectivo también estaría mudo.....¿ O me equivoco...?
Otra observación que hice fue que constaté un leve calentamiento en ese TEA, respecto de su otro igual, supuestamente en swicht con el anterior. Pero, tengamos en cuenta que solo funcionaron unos 5 minuitos, pero sin sus respectivos difusores.... que si bien son truchos ( son un trozo de aluminio pegado a ellos, unidos con pasta y soldados al CI.) siempre disipan y ayudan un poco.
mañana seguiré buscando.  Lamento no disponer de un capacheck ni capacímetro, pues también observé que si toco la tapa de cada capacitor con el inyector, en todos me producía respuesta en el subw. menos en 1. ¿ Será normal ? o debería desconfiar de él ? Pués, sucede que ese capacitor está justamente en la línea de salida al Subw.(a partir del TEA ya comentado) ¿ Que me dicen Uds. ? y es raro que solo ese C. no acuse respuesta en el Subw.¿ Cierto ?
Bueno Maestros, quedo a la espera de V/consejos y enseñanzas, las que sobrevaloro muy especialmente, al igual que la cualquier otro amable conocedor, técnico o idóneo en estos temas que se digne a asesorarme y al que le estaré, igualmente, agradecido. Un abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 19, 2011)

No soy el mas experto en reparaciones , lamentablemente fantasma.... te sugiero que te fijes como suelen ser estos circuitos generalmente, aqui en el foro hay 2 que son mas complejos , de 2 etapas de filtro de Linkwitz-Riley :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/#post235732

El tuyo debe ser mas sencillo pero te dara una idea , y lo que sucede normalmente es que al subwoofer llega una mezcla de los dos canales , que luego es filtrada para que lleguen los graves solamente.
Deberias buscar donde se divide para ir al integrado de potencia.


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 19, 2011)

Exelente aporte tuyo Antonio AA, al igual que la derivación que me has propuesto. Lamentablemente, me queda grande ese saco..... es de un nivel demasiado alto para mi estatura técnica, al igual que de las herramientas electrónicas con que cuento, pero fundamentalmente, es por escasez de recursos e inexperiencia en este tipo de intervenciones quirúrgicas de tipo electrónico......, modestamente...... soy un simple enfermero de la electrónica.....Pero, así y todo, detecté (midiendo la salida al subwoofwer) que tengo 0,75 VCC ó 1 VCA, según la escala del multímetro, de tensión..... y no se si es "normal...." ó pueda ser un indicador de alguna deficiencia de algún componente.
Bueno, seguiré buscando y experimentando.....en una de esas... salta la liebre.....
Muchísimas gracias por tu aporte, denotás ser un gran conocedor del tema electrónico.....
Un abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 19, 2011)

No es bueno tener tension DC a la salida... deberia ser menos. En AC puede ser , es el zumbido que estas escuchando . Medi las tensiones de alimentacion ... no se si seran simetricas o no.( tension positiva y negativa respecto al neutro ) .
Un gran y economico instrumento electronico es el DEDO ... tocaste las patas de entrada del integrado ? 
Escuchas algo?? Si escuchas un cambio , quiere decir que es mas atras , caso contrario es el integrado.


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola Antonio AA.: Voy a seguir tus consejos. Pero, creo haber escuchado alguna vez..... que esa tensión en contínua refiere a un capacitor (de salida hacia el woofer), con pérdida, o que ha perdido capacidad. Vos viste, los valores ESR y su valos en µF. Lástima que no tengo capaché ni capacímetro, pero puedo sustituirlos..... y observar que pasa. Es justo ese C. que comenté en unos mails anteriores....Justo a la salida del TEA, en dirección a la toma correspondiente al Subwoofer. Ubicalo y verás que referí que al inyectar señal en las tapas (superior) de cada C., había 1 que no acusaba respuesta en el parlante del Subw. y era justamente ese.
Te imaginás que me juego la camiseta de que estoy en la pista correcta. Mañana mismo lo compro, lo cambio y a la tarde te comento el resultado.
Como de costumbre, te agradezco las enseñanzas, el tiempo y las molestias ocasionadas. Un abrazo.


----------



## fantasma007 (Ago 21, 2011)

Sr. Antonio AA y miembros del foro:
Post cambio del C. referido, no observo cambios. Pero, midiéndolo con tester (como Ohmetro) no acusa la variación normal de aumento progresivo de la resistencia, tal como pasa con los C cuando funcionan correctamente.
Esperaré el lunes para comprar otros elementos y proceder a la sustitución para observar variaciones.....
Posteriormente, los contacto para informarlos. 
Si pueden..... aclárenme sobre como subieron sus fotos al título izquierdo del mensaje.... a ver si puedo subir alguna de las mías o alguna de referencia..... porque a los fantasmas, las cámaras no los captan..... no se como voy a hacer.....pero quisiera saber como se hace.
Desde ya muy agradecido.....(mejor tomarlo con optimismo.....¿ no les parece ?????? )


----------

